# 1966 interior red shades



## Tony Arnold (Apr 26, 2014)

Anyone out there have any formula's or codes to the different shades of red on the metal parts of a 66 gto with red interior. The upper door area, upper rear 1/4 and dash seem to be a semi-flat//gloss(40-50%) with a little metallic. Glove box door with original paint definitely shows metallic. The instrument housing w/ ash tray, steering column, and plastic steering column support are more of a burgundy, while the seat backs and metal seat parts are an altogether different shade with more metallic. As much as I would like to get the shading correct, I'd also like to use a decent quality paint so I'd prefer to stay away from rattle cans. Thanks. Tony


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I don't have the paint codes, but everything in the interior was painted with a 60% gloss except the top of the dash which was flat. I did a 2 stage paint in my interior and the clear coat had a flattener added. I used Sherwin Williams paint, they have the paint codes for GM.


----------



## Tony Arnold (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks.


----------

